# Local repo



## olis (Mar 16, 2018)

How to create local repository for FreeBSD 11.1?


----------



## balanga (Mar 16, 2018)

olis said:


> How to create local repo for F-BSD 11.1



I guess you could start by copying all these to where you want to have your local repo...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

Use ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

My pkg install very slow speed , should i install ports-mgnt/poudriere? 
How can it work?


----------

